# how to get lower green fee costs?



## tonyk (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi ya'll, Golfing in Tenerife...

There must be a way to 'do a deal' or join a Club or Society to get lower than the published green fees so I can afford to play golf regularly in Tenerife. Anyone got the secret please? There must be a way - there always seems to be one!

I am finishing up a longish stay in the USA where we pay silly low cost for excellent golf and we have been spoilt. I do not want to lose my meagre hard practiced skills when moving over to Tenerife!

Any guidance would be gratefully received.

Happy Golfing!

Tony K .


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

tonyk said:


> Hi ya'll, Golfing in Tenerife...
> 
> There must be a way to 'do a deal' or join a Club or Society to get lower than the published green fees so I can afford to play golf regularly in Tenerife. Anyone got the secret please? There must be a way - there always seems to be one!
> 
> ...


Golf in Spain is hideously expensive! My OH and two sons play golf in the Costa del Sol, and they were usually having to pay 120 Euros for a round early bird or twilight without a buggy, and that is with 2 juniors! In the end, they joined a members club where you purchase a share in the club and then pay an annual membership fee. As times are hard at the moment, the share was virtually free, so the annual membership works out to be reasonable if you play regularly. There are golf societies in the Costa del Sol, and I'm sure there will be something similar in Tenerife. Try looking at Tenerife Golf Society | Tenerife Golf Blog - News and information on Golfing in Tenerife.


----------

